# Opinion Please ASAP



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

We are new to the Betta keeping world and would LOVE some help on this one. We have our Bettas in .5 gallon bowls and would love to get them out of these icky containers ASAP. Unfortunatly it isn't in our budget to spend a great deal on new homes for all four of our new babies. I've been searching and searching for just the right tank in our price range and I think I might have settled on this one.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-3-Gallon-360-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/13448744

Will this be ok for our Bettas? 
Does anyone have any experience with this one? 
Would there be any concerns if we were to purchase this one?
Any other opinions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much!


----------



## cinomari (May 19, 2014)

What a pretty tank!  I have a few concerns with it, but I'm sure you can adress them. 
1. The LED lights worry me a bit, just because they could freak out the fish. If you decide to use these pretty lights, make sure that your bettas are mellow, and that you don't switch them often, and that you turn them off at night!
2. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure you can buy four different tanks. Bettas can't be housed together, even a sorority in a tank that small! 
3. Keep an eye out for the bubbler. Cecil had one in his tank for a little while, but I took it out because he didn't like it. The big guy prefers to make his own bubbles  

Good luck!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My girlfriend has LEDs on her betta tanks and they don't freak out.

I'm personally not a fan of that type of tank. They are not that good for viewing the fish, and it would be better to have more length than height.


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

before i can get a suitable tank for my betta i buy a clear vase to give 'em more space than when i get the tank i add remove the fish from the vase and put it into the aquarium.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes, please make sure you are getting 4 different tanks. They cannot be housed together.

Another tank option is a kritter keeper. The come in a 1.5 gallon size and a 3 gallon size. I recommend the 3 gallon size which is about $13 dollars. 

http://www.petco.com/product/12031/Petco-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

thats the link - look at the large size. 

They aren't a pretty tank by any means but they are affordable and would be a good home for you bettas.

Are you getting a heater also? You need a heater with bettas.


----------



## Roki Ziro (Mar 6, 2014)

I had 2 of those 3 gallon Hawkeye tanks, and I absolutely hated them. They're actually sitting in a closet unused now, since I got a 3 gallon critter keeper from Petco for my betta boy.

Here's a list of Pros and Cons of the tank you're considering. (I hope it helps!)

Pros:
- The tank is a cool-looking shape.
- The LED light is pretty.
- There's a slot in the back of the lid for heater cord, airline tubing, etc.

Cons:
- I had mold grow in the feeding hole in the lid because food stuck to the water condensation in/on it.
- The LED light was great for about 4 months, then one by one the colors died, leaving me with only a very dim red. (And getting a replacement from the company was impossible for me because they do not ship to P.O. Boxes.)
- The air pump quit working after about 4 months as well.
- The shape of the tank made it difficult for me to see my fish.

All things considered, if you're looking for affordable betta housing, I'd get critter keepers if I were you. They're not the prettiest, but they are much better than the Hawkeye 3 gallon 360 tank!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

From a practical standpoint, rectangles are best and for Bettas long is much better than tall. If something happens to the hood it is easier to replace a rectangular hood than an odd-shaped one.

If you have the space, a divided 20 long (30 x 12 x 12) would be perfect for four boys. PetSmart should soon be having their $1.00 per gallon sale. With a 20 long you'd only need two filters, two heaters, a thermometer and a hood. Total would probably be less than $100. Instead of a hood, I have a light and a glass canopy for my 20 long because I'm with Roki Ziro on hoods with feeding holes. The big plus is with one aquarium you have one water change and one tank to cycle as oppposed to four.

I'm with Jaysee: I've not had any Betta freak out because of different colored LEDs.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I totally forgot about divided tanks. If you don't want to get a critter keeper then get a 20 L tank and divide. There is sticky on this forum that shows you how to make dividers using craft mess and report sliders.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I read you have 4 fish right? You could do a 10gallon...they would each have 2.5 divided.. 


or buy two 10gallons and they would each have 5gallons on each side divided 




Walmart has 10 gallons for around $29


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I do not have any of this type. However a friend of mine does and she had to remove the entire filter system as it was too strong for her betta. she now has a sponge filter in there with a air control valve, but keeps telling me she wants a diiferent tank because viewing him is not all that great.

Personally I have most of my bettas in the Tetra 3 gallon cubes with a Deep Blue Nano filter on each. (I tossed all the filters that came with them. Never liked the underwater whisper filters.)
A few are in Spec II's and I also have a Versa with a female in it. 


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-3-Gallon-360-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/13448744

Will this be ok for our Bettas? 
Does anyone have any experience with this one? 
Would there be any concerns if we were to purchase this one?
Any other opinions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much![/quote]


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for your advise! I'm starting to reconsider on this tank. While the design is interesting I am worried about being able to view them. 
I keep a strict eye them, especially Beau. He's not liked the other three. He's kinda "special" i guess you could say. Also the depth of the hawkeye 360 concerns me with him.. He seems to have difficulties sometimes.

Anyway, anyone have any opinions on this one?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...-with-LED-Lighting-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17480272


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Much better than the cylinder tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hated it; gave it away and the person who received it hated it, too. 

If hood goes out it costs more than the tank to replace and the hood's LEDs are too dim to show Betta colors. Filter way too strong even with baffle and can only fit directly across of the small feeding hole. So either the food or the Betta gets swirled around.

There's more but can you tell I really, really hated it.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

You might want to go into Petco and Petsmart and check out the clearance section. I have seen several Fluval and Marineland tanks on clearance lately. Or you could call around and ask what aquarium kits are on clearance. I got a 3.8 Gallon Fluval View for $37.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

You'll certainly want no less than a gallon, and cheapest would probably be a divided 10 or 20G tank. Even in Canada I regularly see new 10G starter tanks go for about 40 - 60$ each with a filter and hood in the store. All you would need to buy is a heater. 

Good luck  I'm glad you're looking for a better home for them!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I've bought a lot of fish stuff over the years and I've learned one thing - spend the extra money to get something good, cause if you aren't happy with what you settle for then you'll just go buy what you should have bought in the first place, wasting the original money you spent.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I've bought a lot of fish stuff over the years and I've learned one thing - spend the extra money to get something good, cause if you aren't happy with what you settle for then you'll just go buy what you should have bought in the first place, wasting the original money you spent.


I agree. This is why I always tell people to buy the larger tanks then to get a small one "for now" and replace it later. It saves money in the long run.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I think if you want something from walmart, You need to get THIS. IMO.


----------



## OSD (Jun 10, 2014)

If you have the room for a 5 gallon, Walmart sells an Aqua Culture kit for $27 in their stores. (The 10 gallon is only $29.) I've only had my fish for three days, but so far the tanks don't seem too bad for the price. I did have cover the cut outs on the lid with needle point canvas first though.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

MistersMom said:


> I think if you want something from walmart, You need to get THIS. IMO.


I agree!!


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

MistersMom said:


> I think if you want something from walmart, You need to get THIS. IMO.


That is so funny!!! I just ordered two of them an hour ago! I realized i didn't have the room for a 5 gallon... At least not yet.  These Tetra cubes seem perfect and i have hardly heard anything bad about them. I was only browsing at Walmart though cause of the gift card i had. So my housing situation for 2 will be fixed! I'll just have to keep an eye out at Petsmart for the other two. Hopefully clearance shelf lol. 

Thank you so much everyone for your input! It has all been a great help!


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

huckleberry77 said:


> I agree!!


Got two of them ordered tonight!


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

I got a really cheap Tetra glass rectangle 10g kit that came with a filter and a hood. I didn't like the lighting in it because it made the water way too hot so I disassembled it and put in 4 strip LED lights from Ikea that were really cheap and has a dial for colours. Some days they get dimmer lights in green or orange and in the evening I change it to the darker blue for a while before I turn the light off for the night. The filter is too strong of a current of a betta, but I just put on a baffle and its great. And the cartridges are easy to replace. It has plenty of holes in the hood for an air stone, a heater, and the different lighting mine has as well as the filter.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I actually have the 1.5 gallon tetra cubes but plan to upgrade soon. Maybe to a five gallon and toss like 3 little tetras in them and see how it goes. Or a few Cory cats.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

MistersMom said:


> Maybe to a five gallon and toss like 3 little tetras in them and see how it goes. Or a few Cory cats.



Please dont. Such a small tank is not suitable for either. I know a 5 can seem pretty big compared to the really tiny tanks, but it's still a tiny tank itself.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Jaysee. Nothing less that a 10 and that's pushing it as both are shoaling/schooling and you need a minimum of six but more are better.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

alright guys. fine. -.- i wouldnt want them to nip anyones tails anyways.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Here's a nice deal for you- 6.6 Gallon w/light, hood, and filter for $29 with free shipping
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Fish...UTF8&qid=1402626048&sr=1-1&keywords=pico+tank


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

huckleberry77 said:


> Here's a nice deal for you- 6.6 Gallon w/light, hood, and filter for $29 with free shipping
> http://www.ama:-)zon.com/Aquarium-F...UTF8&qid=1402626048&sr=1-1&keywords=pico+tank


That looks interesting.


----------

